
Fully colorized video of Paris in 1896 - mimixco
http://digg.com/video/paris-footage-1896-colorized
======
DoreenMichele
Length: 5:58

I watched the whole thing.

 _Not only has this archival footage been rendered in full color, but it 's
also been speed-restored and matched with its original sound._

It's really hard to believe the sound is original. I'm not saying it's untrue.
I'm just saying it is literally _incredible._

It captures a different pace of life. It's surprisingly calm, polite and quiet
for a bustling major metro area.

~~~
alexjm
I was surprised by that too. The original/linked YouTube video's description
says that the sound was added, not restored:

"A collection of high quality remastered prints from the dawn of film taken in
Belle Époque-era Paris, France from 1896-1900. Slowed down footage to a
natural rate, added in ambiance sound, and colorized. These films were taken
by the Lumière company."

~~~
DoreenMichele
Thanks.

------
nigwil_
Several things caught my eye[1], but the moving sidewalk/footpath was a
surprise to me:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_walkway](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_walkway)

[1] horse drawn fire brigade, difficulty of crossing the busy road, sitting
high-up on a carriage (safety nightmare)

------
mimixco
Surreal! HN'ers will esp love the moving sidewalk at the World's Fair at 4:49
into the video.

------
hindsightbias
Back when BMI charts mapped to 99% of the population.

